# Cheap ebay/aliexpress wheel woolies



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys,

Have any of you guys got experience with the cheaper wheel woolies?

I don't mind paying up for the real deal but if there's no massive difference then I'll get the cheaper ones!

Cheers 
Merb
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

The reviews are a little hitt and miss. £20 vs £50, buy once buy right.

Reviews

Saying that i do like he look of the "AUTO RAE-CHEM Wheel Woolies 3 Piece Car Wheel Cleaning Brush Kit "
https://amzn.to/32cnmYd


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

Some how I can’t see them lasting very long, I’ve had my Woolies years and they are still going strong.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I think I'll just the the autobrite ones to be honest! I hate buying things twice! Any of you had experience with the AF hog hair brushes? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Proper ones are def the way to go, will also see how people rate the af brush as I've got new alloys and the longer bristle would be perfect for getting to the areas my envy brushes can't get too, just don't need 2 of them though

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I received a set of proper wheel woolies last year for a winterval present, I've hammered them almost every week and they're still in great condition. 
I wouldn't consider anything else.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Feck it I'll get the autobrite ones in my next visit, I'll post à review after I've tried them! Also any of you guys tried using a bridled glue brush on wheels? They look identical to the ammo nyc wheel brushes but are about 5 quid shipped, I've bought one to try out 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Autobrite ones are lambswool.


Genuine wheel woolies are polypropylene and will stand up better to wheel cleaning chemicals.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Get the copies https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07X48G...colid=BTLW5ZWL8SFV&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

buy wheel woollies the others just don't compare


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't beat wheel woollies, had mine about 5 years & still going strong.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

i bought a cheap set off the bay of e and they are rubbish. i then bought proper ones, no comparison :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Got to agree, my genuine wheel woolies have lasted my at least 5 years. I'd love to know how many wheels have been cleaned with them.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought some cheap aliexpress ones, and after 18-20 months they are fine - i can't say they've had a hammering by any means (fortnightly use, mostly shamppo rather than wheel cleaners) but they're looking the same as day 1 - only gripe is that i'd prefer a bit more wool on the larger brush - can't have everything i suppose.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

sorry to revive an old thread but where can i buy genuine wheel woolies?


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Eturty said:


> sorry to revive an old thread but where can i buy genuine wheel woolies?


Checkout any DW sponsors or supporters.

Prices vary!!

https://anachem-automotive.com/collections/wheel-woolies

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/wheels-and-tyres/wheel-brushes

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel-woolies

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product-category/wheel-tyre-care/wheel-tyre-cleaning-brushes/page/2/

https://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ListProducts&db_scid=22

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/wash/wheel-cleaners-brushes

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/collections/detailing-brushes

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/accessories-kits-and-tools/brushes

https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rimwax/

Cheers 
David


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks David! is there a difference between the red and black and the all black?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Go with the genuine wheel woolies. Nothing else that looks similar compares IMO. I tried a couple before buying my wheel woolies and it was night and day.
If you can find someone who has some I'd try them 1st though. They dont fit into tight gaps so they are ideal for nice big open style alloys but if you've got loads of spokes and tiny gaps, forget the large brush which is the only effective one. I wouldn't buy all 3 anyway as I hardly use the other 2 as they are too small and ineffective. They are extremely safe and if your wheel is open they are very good at grabbing muck off them. 
The EZ detail brushes are the ones to have when you have wheels with lots of spokes and small gaps.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Eturty said:


> Thanks David! is there a difference between the red and black and the all black?


I don't think there's any difference.

Remember to use DW discount codes with sponsors or supporters. 
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358041

Cheers 
David


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

well these are my wheels so what shape would you recommend?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-1-3-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Eturty said:


> Thanks David! is there a difference between the red and black and the all black?





91davidw said:


> I don't think there's any difference.
> 
> Cheers
> David


IIRC the black only will be older stock as the red was introduced due to the amount of copies on the markets as a way to try and distinguish the real wheel woolies from the copies :thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Eturty said:


> well these are my wheels so what shape would you recommend?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-1-3-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Large Woolie will deal with those no problem.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry I should have mentioned I have big ass brakes 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Nobody likes a show off.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Cyclonetog said:


> Nobody likes a show off.


Not showing off just saying for info.

I think i may only need a long thin one.

Ill take a look at slims thanks for all your advice guys.

E


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Eturty said:


> well these are my wheels so what shape would you recommend?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-1-3-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


The large wheel woolie brush should be ok with that wheel but if you do have big ass brakes, that section will be difficult. TBH, I would recomend to you the large EZ detail brush if you cant try a wheel woolie. The EZ will easily do that wheel and get past your brakes and will be cheaper as you only need the one brush. Im not saying the wheel woolie is 2nd best. I use wheel woolies predominantly and really rate them but i also rate the EZ and on balance i feel its a better choice for your needs.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

RS3 said:


> The large wheel woolie brush should be ok with that wheel but if you do have big ass brakes, that section will be difficult. TBH, I would recomend to you the large EZ detail brush if you cant try a wheel woolie. The EZ will easily do that wheel and get past your brakes and will be cheaper as you only need the one brush. Im not saying the wheel woolie is 2nd best. I use wheel woolies predominantly and really rate them but i also rate the EZ and on balance i feel its a better choice for your needs.


I agree:thumb:but the only problem that I have personally found with the ez wheel brush is that with long term use it does scratch wheels especially if you are heavy handed and really scrub at the wheels with the ez wheel brush...That was the main reason that I upgraded to the wheel woolies, as they are a softer material and much more safer in use.And that is also coming from a big brake caliper and disc user like yourself.SJ.


----------

